# Fractal Design Define R5 vs. R6 for Best CPU Cooling-Noise Balance (Top-Mounted Enermax Liqmax II 240)



## dylricho (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello all,

I shall be moving up to Ryzen some time in the fall. The system I currently use is a second-hand hand-me-down from a friend who originally bought it new from an eBay 'custom computer' seller. As such, the system itself is reasonable for what I use it for, but the case is absolute trash, and so I will be replacing it with either a Fractal Design Define R5 or R6.

I will be buying an Enermax Liqmax II 240 to cool the current CPU, and the Ryzen CPU. I'd really like a quiet system, hence going for the Define series in the first place, but in using a top-mounted radiator, with the newer Define R6, the ModuVent top cover is one large piece, while the ModuVent system in the older Define R5 comes as four separate fan covers.

I am just wondering how the AiO cooler would work with the Define R6. For the best cooling and noise balance, the Define R5 looks like it's the better choice, but perhaps I'm missing something with the Define R6. Ideally, I would like the newer case.

Are there any Define R5/R6 owners here who can shed some light on this dilemma?

Thank you!


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 23, 2018)

The R5 is indeed the better balance.  It is also quieter, made with thicker metal.  The choice is up to you.  They both have excellent airflow and cooling, so don’t let them being tight and sound dampened deter you.

The R6 is a little more modern-oriented, but my choice would be R5 because it is built like a tank.


----------



## dylricho (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey man, thanks for responding.

My only real concern with the R6, is whether it's possible to have the radiator installed at the top, while covering the remaining parts?

I know that is entirely possible with the R5, and just like the R5, there are four separated cutouts for fans, but can you cover up two of them and place the filter over the top? I think ultimately that is what I want to know, as it looks like I can't use the radiator in the rear half, with the top cover applied.

Possibly the biggest drawback of this revision, to be honest.

Also, I'd be going with the tempered glass version. Any idea how much this will affect acoustics, if at all?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 24, 2018)

Actually, it’s two different options with the top. You can go all closes and soundproofed on top, or all vented and filtered.  

It’s one of the reasons I prefer the R5, because I can go one of each with the openings.

As to the glass, yes, it will be less quiet, but only a bit.  These computers are not silent, just fairly quiet.


----------



## dylricho (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay, TH's review shows that the glass panel is still pretty quiet at 31.4 dBA (100% load). Honestly, I think I'm putting too much thought into that. I think the glass panel will be fine.

An alternative solution for the radiator, is the single 120 mm Enermax Liqmax II 120 in the rear as an exhaust fan. What are your thoughts on that? My original plan was the 240 mm version at the top as an exhaust. The case already comes equipped with two front fans (and a rear fan, but I will remove that if this solution sounds reasonable).

I notice that Enermax lists both versions as 96 ft³/min, which doesn't quite make sense when the number of fans changes. My concern with the single fan solution is simply how much it will impact the cooling capability.

*Edit:*
Just saw "no RGB lighting" as a con in that TH review. Really...?


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 24, 2018)

CPU rads in front provide the coolest temps.

Hot air from GPU doesn't influence temps (unless its blower style then its minimal) as much at the front. +5c or more difference at top or rear.


----------



## dylricho (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay, thanks guys.

Define R6 and a radiator in the front, it is. 

One final thing; what are the differences between the Corsair Hydro H115i Extreme and H115i Pro? They are both currently the same price on Amazon. The only immediate difference I see, is the pump.

I also can't help but notice that on Corsair's website the fan airflow appears to be half of what it should be for the Pro model in the spec table (104.65 ft³/min for Extreme vs. just 55.4 ft³/min for Pro).

Which one would you go for? I may ditch the Enermax cooler.


----------



## Xzibit (Jun 24, 2018)

The Pro is quieter due to the fans. They don't have much static pressure. If they are the same price get the Extreme and use PWM header on your Motherboard to control fan speed to your liking.

Better to get a higher pressure fan and set it at lower RPM. At least from my experience once you go past 1000 RPM you'll start hearing the air move. 

CPU header on Motherboards can go down to 20% Cycle on PWM where the other headers only go down to 60% Cycle.  Keep that in-mind when connecting and try'n to controlling speeds for low noise.


----------



## dylricho (Jun 24, 2018)

Okay, many thanks to both of you for the help.


----------



## Linux7055 (Jan 28, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> The R5 is indeed the better balance.  It is also quieter, made with thicker metal.  The choice is up to you.  They both have excellent airflow and cooling, so don’t let them being tight and sound dampened deter you.
> The R6 is a little more modern-oriented, but my choice would be R5 because it is built like a tank.


Hello may I ask how you know that the R5 is better build quality than the R6? Please provide evidence to support your claim. The R6 (non-TG) has the same amount of sound dampening material, weighs about 2 kg more, and costs more than the R5. Build quality should definitely be the same or better than the R5. 

I know this thread is old, but these two cases are among today's top picks for silent cases, which I am in the market for.


----------



## dylricho (Feb 2, 2019)

Linux7055 said:


> Hello may I ask how you know that the R5 is better build quality than the R6? Please provide evidence to support your claim. The R6 (non-TG) has the same amount of sound dampening material, weighs about 2 kg more, and costs more than the R5. Build quality should definitely be the same or better than the R5.
> 
> I know this thread is old, but these two cases are among today's top picks for silent cases, which I am in the market for.



In the end, I went for a Focus G, with the intent on getting a better case (the R6) in the future, and passing this one on to another family member.

So, if you're trying to decide between the two, I wouldn't look at the R5 anymore. My only concern with the R6 was addressed, and it became irrelevant when I later found out that a front-mounted radiator is the best position.

Happy building.


----------



## Lordken (May 19, 2019)

What I really don't like about R6 is that it has less HDD slots (theres ton of space, don't understand why they just couldn't kept 2 more shelves in there), it has that stupid PSU tunnel at bottom (whats the point for case without side window? other than to hide cabling?) , and top (vents) can be only all open or closed, R5 has 3 segments.
Only plus side of R6 I can see is that it comes with one more fan (3vs2), but hardly justifies higher retail price. They even have same USB as R5 and for USB C of R6 they ask +40eur, that's a bit crazy imo.

R6 weighting more is probably just due to that PSU tunnel and covers for HDD column (which I also don't like)

The only downside for R5 right now is that its almost out of stock and handful of shops that sells it ask about same or slightly more than for R6 
I will need new case for Zen2 next month but not sure what to get as R6 disappoints.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2019)

dylricho said:


> Okay, TH's review shows that the glass panel is still pretty quiet at 31.4 dBA (100% load). Honestly, I think I'm putting too much thought into that. I think the glass panel will be fine.
> 
> An alternative solution for the radiator, is the single 120 mm Enermax Liqmax II 120 in the rear as an exhaust fan. What are your thoughts on that? My original plan was the 240 mm version at the top as an exhaust. The case already comes equipped with two front fans (and a rear fan, but I will remove that if this solution sounds reasonable).
> 
> ...



The glass panel will destroy the case's sound dampening quality for the most part, mostly if and when you place the case right beside you on a desk. I have the Fractal Define C TG and it is a big difference with the R4 I had prior to it. Luckily parts themselves are not noisy so its good anyway, but with a pump and a 240 rad at higher RPM that might not be the case.

The same goes for the top cover removal. Whether partial or full, once you remove it or part of it, you lose most of the sound dampening effect. The reason you won't measure that difference is because it dampens the higher frequencies well. Once you remove part of the dampening, too much of that leaks out and you'll hear it. All parts in place and the sound is muffled.

Sound measurements are one thing, practical side by side is another...

Maybe you should consider a 240 rad in front exhausting, and have the rear be intake. That way you _could_ install top fans that are only active under maximum load scenarios so you can remove the top cover when required (ie long crunching session etc.). Case airflow of the Define is solid enough to get away with that. If you're about silence, a 120 rad is far from ideal, you'll need higher RPM. Low RPM or passive is what you should be building towards if you want silence.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 19, 2019)

Here is my r6 currently on aio it was custom WC


----------

